# It's not looking good for the tree



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well the pre-lit tree is up!
And ruby has taken a great fancy to the berries and fir cones on it 
There are no decorations on it yet 
And surprisingly ralph hasn't shown any interest in it 
Not so much as a leg cocked on it 
Decorating this tree could be a big mistake!!!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha oh the little monkey!! I've got this to come yet next week when I try and put my tree up? I'm sure George will show great interest in it as it will be the first time he has seen it as I did'nt have it up last year xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha ohh Ruby loves Christmas  xx


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Lovely picture  Just a shame she is trying to devour the tree! x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I know!! - how's meg liking the tree?


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm putting my tree up at the last minute because I know barney will be entranced by it. I hadn't thought about the cocking leg bit tho, uh uh.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

We have just finished putting our tree and decorations up. I am exhausted! Spent more time taking things from Bailey but she did have great fun ripping things to shreds.

Don't think the tree will survive until Christmas!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I know!! - how's meg liking the tree?


I haven't put it up yet! I have to buy a new fake tree and keep on forgetting to order one. I think Meg will be fine with it it's Nellie I am worried about


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well they smell good to us humans, so who can blame little Ruby for loving a snuffle!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Well they smell good to us humans, so who can blame little Ruby for loving a snuffle!


Indeed they do! Can't beat a real one...
But our is a fake pre-lit one 
I don't mind her having a snuffle - I'm worried about her crunching on the lights!!  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> I haven't put it up yet! I have to buy a new fake tree and keep on forgetting to order one. I think Meg will be fine with it it's Nellie I am worried about


Got a good one from Christmastreeland, it was delivered the following day.
We put ours up Thursday as it was delivered weds, we only put the decorations on it today, so far so good, Dudley did chew on one branch when it was first up but got yelled at and stopped, he did rub his head on it a couple of times too, so we will have to see. We put him in his crate today whilst decorating it, there would have been too much of a temptation for him to join in! He did keep barking at our funny turkey that sings and dances and its not even working as it needs new batteries!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love Ruby she is such a little character So cute nibbling on the tree maybe she is waiting for her secret santa gift


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Got a good one from Christmastreeland, it was delivered the following day.
> We put ours up Thursday as it was delivered weds, we only put the decorations on it today, so far so good, Dudley did chew on one branch when it was first up but got yelled at and stopped, he did rub his head on it a couple of times too, so we will have to see. We put him in his crate today whilst decorating it, there would have been too much of a temptation for him to join in! He did keep barking at our funny turkey that sings and dances and its not even working as it needs new batteries!


Ha R&R were also crated whilst the decs went on the tree. 
My 4 year old thought it would be funny to put ball crazy wreck it Ralph's ball IN the newly decorated tree 
Luckily I was about when he played his trick on Ralph 
Ralph has his eye on the "mouse on the sledge" which may have to find a new home as its within wrecking distance


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww wreck it Ralph he makes me laugh It rhymes Did you wrap them up any gifts??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Aww wreck it Ralph he makes me laugh It rhymes Did you wrap them up any gifts??


I've got a whole bag full of stuff for them, I just need to wrap it.
I even have a new yellow doggy for ruby, and I swear she knows its in there,
The bag is in the dining room table, & if she gets in there she does her growly chat and twirls on her hind legs!! X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I am totally gobsmacked but Alfie and Dexter haven't really bothered with our tree!  They have chewed up one cherub that was dangling from the bottom, but other than that its all in tact. We bought a real one and have it on a chest about 2.5 ft off the ground.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I would be gobsmacked too!  Maybe it is some kind of stealth strategy?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola and Nina still haven't touched a thing!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Lola and Nina still haven't touched a thing!


They are such angels Wreck it Ralph and mischievous Molly have a dark side


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> They are such angels Wreck it Ralph and mischievous Molly have a dark side


I'm just waiting for a disaster day!! It's bound to happen!


----------

